# Trump! What's wrong with him?



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

TRUMP! I honestly see nothing wrong with him, in fact, he's pretty fine in my eyes. I've been following what he's been saying over the last months, and NOTHING has seemed racist.

In fact, I would vote for him, if I lived in America. The thing about being politically correct, is not what a politician NEEDS to be. He can be himself, in fact, I like Trumps way of speaking, he doesn't use those spectacular, big words. He doesn't speak like the usual politician. He simply speeks like a normal person. Which makes people relate to him more.

Saying *illegal* Mexican immigrants are bad, is not racist. In fact he said that some of them, he assumes, are good people. 

Building a wall by Mexico is not racist. He's strengthening borders in between the two countries, so that more *illegal* immigrants don't keep coming. 

Banning muslims from entering the states for a temporary time period is not racist. He simply stated that with the way things are looking right now, he won't take chances. He isn't banning muslims like many are saying. 

The thing that is Islamic terrorism is at an all time high, especially when you see what Muslim immigrants are causing in Europe.


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Everything is wrong with him.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 30, 2016)

trump 4 life


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

Ahahahaha, if only you lived in america.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 30, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Ahahahaha, if only you lived in america.



thats why i love him so you can deal with him


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 30, 2016)

Oh my ****ing god.
Please tell me you're too young to vote. Please, for the love of all things holy. I need to know you're some stupid kid and not an actual adult who takes this **** into the real world.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

also in the mean time, why don't you try watching one of the sick things this man has said.


----------



## Greninja (Jan 30, 2016)

He hasn't just said racist stuff he is also sexist he has said some pretty bad stuff about women


----------



## seliph (Jan 30, 2016)

I can't believe someone is seriously asking for Donald Trump receipts lmao


----------



## Jacob (Jan 30, 2016)

I respect your opinions honestly,
 rather than joining the bandwagon and saying "omg trump is horrible!!" just because everyone else thinks so and actually showing your opinions is good and I can respect that

I don't necessarily think he's a bad candidate because he is Racist, but because he is just a bad leader.
I have my personal reasons to believe this but one of my biggest reasons is because he is oblivious to popular demand

In one of his interviews the person asked him "How do you feel that you have become an internet phenomenon and not everyone takes you seriously anymore" and his reply was "No, everybody takes me seriously."
I am not sure if this is ignorance, stupidity, or just denial, but he should at least accept that not a lot of people like him.

He is also very self-conceded from what I have seen.
One time he tried to blame Obama for not being a real US citizen, calling him out and asking him to show everyone his Birth certificate to everyone for proof

these are just bad qualities for leader, but of course I am too young to vote and I don't really follow politics so I could be very wrong too


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

Greninja said:


> He hasn't just said racist stuff he is also sexist he has said some pretty bad stuff about women



Lets take a look at that too shall we?


----------



## seliph (Jan 30, 2016)

One of the most disturbing thing IMO was when he suggested Muslims wear badges so everyone knows they're a Muslim and a "possible threat".

Like that's literally a method Hitler used and people were like yeah that's a great idea!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

I just don't think he could be good at the job.
I mean, I don't think Hillary and Bernie are that great either honestly (It took a long time for Bernie Sanders to get a stable career, until he finally became mayor in Burlington, Vermont). This presidential race is sad-looking.


----------



## seliph (Jan 30, 2016)

Not to mention how can you trust a guy who contradicts himself like this


----------



## Matramix (Jan 30, 2016)

If you like Trump then you disgust me


----------



## teshima (Jan 30, 2016)

Greninja said:


> He hasn't just said racist stuff he is also sexist he has said some pretty bad stuff about women



Yes! He once said a reporter was being aggressive because "there was blood pouring everywhere". Also, one of his ex-wives claimed that he once raped her. It certainly seems plausible. Oh, and let's not forget the time am Asian Harvard student asked him a question during a rally and Trump responded by asking him if he was from South Korea. As if he would be less valid if he was.


----------



## boujee (Jan 30, 2016)

He vowed to never eat Oreo cookies if they're made in Mexico.

What a great candidate!


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 30, 2016)

Man I thought this was a troll thread for a moment but then I realised it wasn't.

It worries me that there are a lot of people out there that support Donald Trump. Very worrying.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

Well he clearly says, "If you don't like it, I'm sorry" and "I don't have time to be politically correct" He says right there what I was gonna use as counter arguements to the last two videos you've sent me. If you don't like it, I'm sorry. 

Though, as for the mocking of the disabled person, I do believe that was kind of uncalled for, but back to being politically correct, calling a woman "Fat pig" is not sexist. 

If he calls a white man fat pig, nothing happens. 

If he calls a woman fat pig, he'll be called sexist, and if he calls a black man fat pig, he'll be called racist. 

That's whats happening here, he didn't call her out on her gender or anything, he said a bad remark, and that's it.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> He vowed to never eat Oreo cookies if they're made in Mexico.
> 
> What a great candidate!



Oh my god, i just looked that up

be careful: some immigrants could be hiding in the shipping boxes.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

Any video of it? Or any article or stuff about it? Would like to see it, that would seem interesting! xD


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Well he clearly says, "If you don't like it, I'm sorry" and "I don't have time to be politically correct" He says right there what I was gonna use as counter arguements to the last two videos you've sent me. If you don't like it, I'm sorry.
> 
> Though, as for the mocking of the disabled person, I do believe that was kind of uncalled for, but back to being politically correct, calling a woman "Fat pig" is not sexist.
> 
> ...



"fat pig".

what else did he say? Slobs, dogs, and disgusting animals?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Well he clearly says, "If you don't like it, I'm sorry" and "I don't have time to be politically correct" He says right there what I was gonna use as counter arguements to the last two videos you've sent me. If you don't like it, I'm sorry.
> 
> Though, as for the mocking of the disabled person, I do believe that was kind of uncalled for, but back to being politically correct, calling a woman "Fat pig" is not sexist.
> 
> ...



What about how he insulted John McCain about being a POW in Vietnam?


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

N e s s said:


> be careful: some immigrants could be hiding in the shipping boxes.



He's talking about *illegal immigrants*.

No normal immigrant would be hiding in a shipping box...

And also, just becuase he hates Mexico, doesn't mean he hates all the hispanics.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

Being a feminist, it pisses me off.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

N e s s said:


> "fat pig".
> 
> what else did he say? Slobs, dogs, and disgusting animals?



Again, he's not targeting their gender, he's simply stating a distasteful remark.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Oh my god, i just looked that up
> 
> be careful: some immigrants could be hiding in the shipping boxes.



Seriously, that man is just ridiculous. We cannot have him as president.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> He's talking about *illegal immigrants*.
> 
> No m?normal immigrant would be hiding in a shipping box...



Heh, it was a joke sweetheart.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Building a wall is a completely idiotic idea and a waste of money. It's like a joke. Also does anyone else think it would be weird to have a president that owns all these casinos and hotels named after himself?


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Well he clearly says, "If you don't like it, I'm sorry" and "I don't have time to be politically correct" He says right there what I was gonna use as counter arguements to the last two videos you've sent me. If you don't like it, I'm sorry.
> 
> Though, as for the mocking of the disabled person, I do believe that was kind of uncalled for, but back to being politically correct, calling a woman "Fat pig" is not sexist.
> 
> ...



Regardless as to whether or not you believe it's sexist, he's hardly good leader material if he results to such petty insults and degrades and dehumanises other people. A good leader and in fact a good PERSON wouldn't resort to insults like that and mock someones own appearance. That's just childishness really. He's a disgusting man.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

It's been pretty much confirmed he'd lose to Hillary Clinton or Bernie Sanders.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> TRUMP! I honestly see nothing wrong with him, in fact, he's pretty fine in my eyes. I've been following what he's been saying over the last months, and NOTHING has seemed racist.
> 
> In fact, I would vote for him, if I lived in America. The thing about being politically correct, is not what a politician NEEDS to be. He can be himself, in fact, I like Trumps way of speaking, he doesn't use those spectacular, big words. He doesn't speak like the usual politician. He simply speeks like a normal person. Which makes people relate to him more.
> 
> ...



a wall won't work

they will go around the wall.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

TarzanGirl said:


> Building a wall is a completely idiotic idea and a waste of money. It's like a joke. Also does anyone else think it would be weird to have a president that owns all these casinos and hotels named after himself?



He claims he'll get Mexico to pay for it, and I don't see how he could make that happen. In fact, I know people IRL that want that.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> It's been pretty much confirmed he'd lose to Hillary Clinton or Bernie Sanders.



If hillary gets the nomination vs Trump, then its obvious who would win.

Unless people are too idiotic to vote for him. If that man won then we're going to war in less then 6 months because "he will defeat ISIS."


----------



## scotch (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> TRUMP! I honestly see nothing wrong with him, in fact, he's pretty fine in my eyes. I've been following what he's been saying over the last months, and NOTHING has seemed racist.
> 
> In fact, I would vote for him, if I lived in America. The thing about being politically correct, is not what a politician NEEDS to be. He can be himself, in fact, I like Trumps way of speaking, he doesn't use those spectacular, big words. He doesn't speak like the usual politician. He simply speeks like a normal person. Which makes people relate to him more.
> 
> ...



*In fact, I would vote for him if I lived in America.*
In fact, I would vote for him if I lived in America.
In fact, I would vote for him if I lived in America.


I am never doing trades with you nor talking to you nuh uh


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 30, 2016)

this thread is a joke, right?

or is OP really that stupid?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Regardless as to whether or not you believe it's sexist, he's hardly good leader material if he results to such petty insults and degrades and dehumanises other people. A good leader and in fact a good PERSON wouldn't resort to insults like that and mock someones own appearance. That's just childishness really. He's a disgusting man.



I don't even see why people would vote for him. Apparently, my parents would vote for him.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Well he clearly says, "If you don't like it, I'm sorry" and "I don't have time to be politically correct" He says right there what I was gonna use as counter arguements to the last two videos you've sent me. If you don't like it, I'm sorry.
> 
> Though, as for the mocking of the disabled person, I do believe that was kind of uncalled for, but back to being politically correct, calling a woman "Fat pig" is not sexist.
> 
> ...



People keep saying we need to get young people involved in politics and tbh I don't know why because anyone who can make a post like this sincerely, with a straight face, is a literal ****ing idiot.


----------



## boujee (Jan 30, 2016)

lol you're 16
dafaq do you know about politics?

you then state that he's like any other person because he doesn't use those 'big ol words'.

i understand like that 'good cop bad cop' feel but he's speaking out of his azz.


----------



## teshima (Jan 30, 2016)

oath2order said:


> a wall won't work
> 
> they will go around the wall.



just like the great wall of china. mongols didnt give a ****


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

TarzanGirl said:


> Building a wall is a completely idiotic idea and a waste of money. It's like a joke. Also does anyone else think it would be weird to have a president that owns all these casinos and hotels named after himself?



A wall would be more profitable than doing what the U.S.A is doing right now to illegal immigrants, they way America is spending money to get illegal immigrants back to their homeland, is way more than in the end would be used, and profited from the wall.

Just because someone namesa thing after himself does not mean that person would not be a bad leader. It's like if a parent named it's offspring after it self.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

N e s s said:


> If hillary gets the nomination vs Trump, then its obvious who would win.
> 
> Unless people are too idiotic to vote for him. If that man won then we're going to war in less then 6 months because "he will defeat ISIS."



I have heard he may win against Bernie, but I even doubt that. But it's practically confirmed he'd lose to Hillary. And that's fine by me. I know she lied about her private server, but honestly I'd rather have somebody that had top-secret information on a private sever than someone who continually makes insults towards people that never end.


----------



## teto (Jan 30, 2016)

this is why you shouldn't vote for him cringe


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> lol you're 16
> dafaq do you know about politics?
> 
> you then state that he's like any other person because he doesn't use those 'big ol words'.
> ...



I'm not 16, I'm 17, but that wouldn't make a difference. And just because I'm younger than a certain age you dissmis my points? It seems like your doing exactly what you're fighting against in Trump, in your point of view.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 30, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I don't even see why people would vote for him. Apparently, my parents would vote for him.



It is very worrying to think that a lot of people do want to vote for him. I would just say "Well I'm glad I live in England" (I mean let's face it, the government here aren't exactly the best either but that's my own opinion), but I realise that if he does become the president he is going to have a lot of power and the decisions he may make will influence a lot of other countries across the world too, so I guess we all have to hope that the vast majority of American people decide to use common sense and NOT vote for Donald Trump.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

me reading this thread~


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 30, 2016)

Some people like Trump, and some people don't. That doesn't make them an idiot either way. Please stop flaming Chocofruit for thinking he's a good candidate.
I personally dislike him, since I don't really think he'd make a good leader, regarding he has no political experience whatsoever.


----------



## teshima (Jan 30, 2016)

If I may ask, what country are you from?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 30, 2016)

trump rules yo


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

teshima said:


> If I may ask, what country are you from?



I am from the Faroe Islands.


----------



## teto (Jan 30, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> It is very worrying to think that a lot of people do want to vote for him. I would just say "Well I'm glad I live in England" (I mean let's face it, the government here aren't exactly the best either but that's my own opinion), but I realise that if he does become the president he is going to have a lot of power and the decisions he may make will influence a lot of other countries across the world too, so I guess we all have to hope that the vast majority of American people decide to use common sense and NOT vote for Donald Trump.



That's what I do too. I kind of get rid of the problem because, hey, I'm in England. Trump won't be president here, so who cares? But in reality it's possible a lot of countries are going to be affected too.

Probably the ones Trump will declare immediate war on.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

Weell I don't really know what to say, so I'll say this:
Trump is alright, I hope he wins


----------



## boujee (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> I'm not 16, I'm 17, but that wouldn't make a difference. And just because I'm younger than a certain age you dissmis my points? It seems like your doing exactly what you're fighting against in Trump.



i'm 17 

what exactly am i using to fight against trump?

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> trump rules yo



stop trying to be funny


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 30, 2016)

He has literally insulted just about every kind of person out there, including his potential voters so I'd say he has multiple problems


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> It is very worrying to think that a lot of people do want to vote for him. I would just say "Well I'm glad I live in England" (I mean let's face it, the government here aren't exactly the best either but that's my own opinion), but I realise that if he does become the president he is going to have a lot of power and the decisions he may make will influence a lot of other countries across the world too, so I guess we all have to hope that the vast majority of American people decide to use common sense and NOT vote for Donald Trump.



My dad first said he'd vote for Hillary Clinton over him but then he said he'd vote for Trump once the private server became a larger issue. And while I don't think Hillary made a good choice by having the server, I don't think Trump is better than Clinton.


----------



## boujee (Jan 30, 2016)

Justina said:


> Weell I don't really know what to say, so I'll say this:
> Trump is alright, I hope he wins



stop trying to be funny


----------



## seliph (Jan 30, 2016)

Remember when he **** talked China even though his whole garbage fashion line is made there

Good times


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> i'm 17
> 
> what exactly am i using to fight against trump?



Not saying you're using anything to fight against him. Read my post, I say "It seems like your doing exactly what you're fighting against in Trump, in your point of view."


----------



## boujee (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Not saying you're using anything to fight against him, read my post. I say "It seems like your doing exactly what you're fighting against in Trump."



re-read what you said


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

jinico said:


> Remember when he **** talked China even though his whole garbage fashion line is made there
> 
> Good times



He's done the same about Japan, and Germany I think too.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

I feel like this is going to get closed soon


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

Justina said:


> I feel like this is going to get closed soon



I wouldn't be surprised if it does, honestly.


----------



## teto (Jan 30, 2016)

jinico said:


> Remember when he **** talked China even though his whole garbage fashion line is made there
> 
> Good times



he has his own brand?

what hell hath trump wrought

edit: yes, this thread was probably a joke to start with and it might get closed lmao


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 30, 2016)

Trump will most likely end us all as a nation before the sun's expansion


----------



## boujee (Jan 30, 2016)

[video]http://on.cc.com/1U1SHm4[/video]

golden material here


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 30, 2016)

a ****ing potted plant would quite honestly make for a better president than Trump

at least the potted plant wouldn't try to go to war with or block out everything they don't like


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

You also know that the United Kingdom and now Germany are trying to ban Trump, right?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

why are the poll choices questions


i despise trump. i honestly will consider moving if he becomes president.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> a ****ing potted plant would quite honestly make for a better president than Trump
> 
> at least the potted plant wouldn't try to go to war with or block out everything they don't like



Would I be a better president than Trump? That's what my friends say.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

Matramix said:


> If you like Trump then you disgust me



Cool, thanks for letting one of my opinions make my person.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

Lumira said:


> why are the poll choices questions
> 
> 
> i despise trump. i honestly will consider moving if he becomes president.



That's what one of my IRL friends is saying. He told me he'll move to New Zealand.


----------



## tae (Jan 30, 2016)

what *isn't* wrong with him.
he wants to **** his own daughter.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2016)

taesaek said:


> what *isn't* wrong with him.
> he wants to **** his own daughter.



Wait, what? First time I've heard of this, and I've already heard so many bad things about him already.


----------



## boujee (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Cool, thanks for letting one of my opinions make my person.



your opinion does make your person- it's what you're thinking and feeling


you sound like starrywolf


----------



## teto (Jan 30, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Wait, what? First time I've heard of this, and I've already heard so many bad things about him already.



In an interview in 2006, he said he would probably have s3x with his daughter if they weren't related.
Yeah.
He's terrible.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

taesaek said:


> what *isn't* wrong with him.
> he wants to **** his own daughter.



He didn't say that, he said something among these lines "If she wasn't my daughter, perhaps I'd be dating her."

Saying, if they weren't a family, he'd probably be dating, it's still quite wierd with the age difference.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 30, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Wait, what? First time I've heard of this, and I've already heard so many bad things about him already.







That's from 2006 or so I believe


----------



## seliph (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Cool, thanks for letting one of my opinions make my person.



Certain opinions very much can make a person though lmao.
Like obviously I'm not gonna bash you if your favourite colour is orange but if your opinion is something like "all gay people should die" then damn right I'm gonna think you're garbage as a whole.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> He didn't say that, he said something among these lines "If she wasn't my daughter, perhaps I'd be dating her."
> 
> Saying, if they weren't a family, he'd probably be dating, it's still quite wierd with the age difference.



Regardless, why defend that comment? It's disgusting.


----------



## tae (Jan 30, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Wait, what? First time I've heard of this, and I've already heard so many bad things about him already.



he said if his daughter wasnt related to him, he'd ****ing date her. that's disgusting. 
he's a piece of **** and that's all he ever will be.

all the fresh 18 year old's think they're soo cool agreeing with him bc he "doesn't want to be politically correct and he speaks his mind" o k. doesn't make you any less of a racist, inbred, xenophobic ****.


----------



## teshima (Jan 30, 2016)

Okay, got it. I don't want to blast you for your opinion like a lot of other people are, because that doesn't do anything. I will say, however, where you are from probably affects your views a lot. If you were in the united states, and you watch TV, you will see that the news channels are always updating with Trump said this, Trump said that. We get to see everything, and a lot of those things are bigoted, unbacked, and just plain idiotic. What news of him that reaches where you live is probably refined and vastly reduced, because you don't have to worry about him becoming your president. Also, America is one of the most diverse countries in the world. A lot of minorities live here, which is most likely different than your country. Trump is not a president who represents these minorities, or even actively supports them.. Also, building a wall, a physical barrier, will not help. People will always find ways around physical blocks. People will get across or die trying for just the chance for a better life in America.

I just feel like your views would be a lot different if you actually lived in the US.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 30, 2016)

Making hate posts is only fueling the fire. He lives off of hate.


----------



## seliph (Jan 30, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> He didn't say that, he said something among these lines "If she wasn't my daughter, perhaps I'd be dating her."
> 
> Saying, if they weren't a family, he'd probably be dating, it's still quite wierd with the age difference.



Because saying you'd date your daughter isn't incesty and creepy at all lol ok


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 30, 2016)

If you can't see what is wrong with Trump, then you're too far gone. It seems like it's mostly underage kids and baby boomers that rile him up.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 30, 2016)

Not defending it, just saying, what he actually said, because he didn't say "If ivenke wusnt my dauter, we'd hav s3x. lelelele"


----------



## Sugilite (Jan 30, 2016)

Only trash will vote for him 
The same trash that wanted to cop hitlers idea for labeling Jews
You're trash, accept it, embrace it babe


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 30, 2016)

btw chocofruit, did you fail history class?

because just looking at that alone kind of shows how awful Trump's ideas and stances are


----------



## scotch (Jan 30, 2016)

trump doesn't even understand that approximately 60% of mexicans come via plane by taking plane and staying forever


----------



## tae (Jan 30, 2016)

you actually ****ing defending him wanting to bang his own daughter. are serious? my god you're disgusting.


----------

